
Create Beautiful Gantt Charts - laurieherault
https://www.gantt.io
======
laurieherault
Hello!

Why did we create gantt.io?

A good design is a mirror of the quality of your work. When you present a
project to a coworker or a client, the planning is one of the most crucial
elements. Compared to all other Gantt tools on the market, Gantt.io is by far
the most versatile tool when it comes to the design aspects. Each and every
element can be customized, but we did put a lot of effort in a very effective
and efficient user interface to turbo-charge your Gantt creation process and
generate beautiful Gantts in a couple of minutes. Alone or in online-
collaboration with your colleagues and friends.

One more thing ... we also invented the time travel wheel! Every action is
saved and you can go back at any moment and restore or create a new Gantt with
a fork.

Try it - it's fun and intuitive! And don't hesitate to ask us any questions -
we are more than happy to answer your requests.

